# breaking rules?



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

just had a polish guy private message me asking to send him any old rings i have.am i breaking any rules in doing so.would i have to notify my club or the rpra in doing this.Jeff.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

What is his name-address? I'll see if I have ever swapped/traded with him
I'd be careful about.sending him rings.
Does he belong to the world Wide ring collecting Group?
Did he offer to send you rings from Poland?
Somene in Poland is making FAKE rings and selling them on E-Bay
He may be going to ring some of his birds and sell them as Imports.
Please Reply
His e-mail??


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

He contacted me also, I do not have any extras.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

He has been PM'ing me for bands, so sky tx I just sicked him on you. You can find out if he is for real.
Dave


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

He also PMed me. I do not have any. 
He also asked about rings and talcum powder in a post (see below). Unfortunately, I was unable to help him on either. 


Hubertnawrot 
Squab 

_Hi Reverence I am a collector of rings of ancestral pigeons and I wanted to know whether you have perhaps some if this way squeak . I from Poland

plis to write on pigeon talcum powder_


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

this guy hubertnawrot pm'd me too. he's asking if i have a ring to spare for him.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

sky tx said:


> What is his name-address? I'll see if I have ever swapped/traded with him
> I'd be careful about.sending him rings.
> Does he belong to the world Wide ring collecting Group?
> Did he offer to send you rings from Poland?
> ...


his name is hubert nawrot, says hes a young collector he offered me no rings only wanted mine.seemed very keen i sent them straight away.didnt leave his email his address is64 733 drawsko , wojewodztwo wielkoplskie poland.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

He seams to be mass messaging people he asked me as well ...I told him 4 bucks a ring and he went right away ..


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

TylerBro said:


> He seams to be mass messaging people he asked me as well ...I told him 4 bucks a ring and he went right away ..


i like your style lol !!maybe i should of said 3 pound per ring.


----------



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

ya he pm'd me to


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol I feel bad if he for real but no one that is honest ask that many people in a sort time . And he didn't respond to asking his name .. so sky I need to integrate. Him and find out [email protected]


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

TylerBro said:


> Lol I feel bad if he for real but no one that is honest ask that many people in a sort time . And he didn't respond to asking his name .. so sky I need to integrate. Him and find out [email protected]


i feel bad now i promised to send him my spares and he said i was a nice man and he would be waiting in excitement for his postal delivery.
going to have to go incognito anmd change my get up on here.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I have swapped/traded with 4 collectors in Poland.
But not with Hubert 
and one did not send any rings back in return.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

he contact me too


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know if I would lose sleep or change my name if he is honest he will message and u cam say or they returned in the mail Haha but I bet he won't


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

he made me want to start to collect them Haha


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

and I would request you to write that somewhere on the forum looking for a wedding ring because I still do not know and are very keen to me?Or if you want to ask your colleagues?


That was my last one from him, Not sure if he wants a wedding ring or just what is going on.
Dave


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol hey he only said ring .. send him a numbered one lol


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I no longer send rings first--Have been "suckered" out of 100's of rings.
I have sent rings to 100 plus other "so-called" collectors and did not even got a Thank-You from 17 of them.
When I receive rings I send some back in return.
I have only been collecting for 7-8 years.
My collection is Kinda small compared with several collectors.
I have about 5300 different rings from 90-91 countries.
Only about 1300 from the USA--maybe 550- -600 rings with different Club Names/Letters 
my oldest ring is --IF -SUF- 1939
I have 3-4 that I can not dfind any info about.--one is
AU-1776-76-bird number.

The 1776 is the club name.

I have checked with the AU in Oklahoma City--but they lost all records in the Tornado back in the 1990's.
Anyone any info??????


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow sky that sweet .. I'm gonna start to swap and trade I've made up my mind lol now I just need rings lol


----------



## mywhitedoves (Jan 13, 2011)

PM'd as well. I'm a newbie to the sport (2009), my first bands are only from last year, so I won't be winning any awards on the 'ring collectors oldest band supplier hall of fame' 

I'd be interested in swapping, but I think my approach will probably be just one ring at a time... no need to mass-swap. 

What do you guys think? Are my bands too recent to begin swapping if someone is just looking to band their own young birds? 

Mike


----------



## mywhitedoves (Jan 13, 2011)

TylerBro said:


> I'm gonna start to swap and trade I've made up my mind lol now I just need rings lol


Tyler, how 'bout this, when you do have more rings than birds to band, let's exchange one each. I'm like you... been thinkin' of what to do with those extra bands from last year... now I know!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> and I would request you to write that somewhere on the forum looking for a wedding ring because I still do not know and are very keen to me?Or if you want to ask your colleagues?
> 
> 
> That was my last one from him, Not sure if he wants a wedding ring or just what is going on.
> Dave


That's what I got too! He asked for 'wedding' rings


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

mywhitedoves---
It costs too much to send just one ring.
Padded envelope 55 cents - postage about $1.50 -fill out an EXPORT form - Gas to get them to the post office. plus what you had to pay for the rings.
I try to send at least 5--different dates /Letters-- rings ever time.
So sending ONE ring or 10 rings costs about the same.


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

lol, he pm'ed me too. 

Not that I have any rings, but would like to know what this ring collection is about. Is it something like stamp / coin collection?


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Add me to the list. I got his PM yesterday???


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Man seams like everyone got a message he must be on a mission for free bands


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Luffy---yes it is like Stamps-coins

Its about 100-150 ring collectors World Wide & we swap/trade rings.
IT is a Yahoo group.
I have about 5300 different rings from 90-91 countries.

AND yes some people ask for FREE bands/rings then sell them on E-bay.
We have to be careful who we send rings to.
We also keep a list of Scammers-Deadbeats-Crooks-


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Luffy---yes it is like Stamps-coins
> 
> Its about 100-150 ring collectors World Wide & we swap/trade rings.
> IT is a Yahoo group.
> ...


Im being swamped with messages from him since i agreed to send him rings, feel bad for the false promise towards him but under the circumstances i know not sending is the right option.

I will have to be straight with him next time he pm s me.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

JEFF--Don't feel bad-Ignore Him-I get at least one from him ever day-maybe 2-I just delete them NOW.He is from Poland?? and I don't Trust them.
Someone in Poland or the Philippines is makeing Fake rings and selling them on E-Bay.
How do I know they are FAKE????

I can not find any Pigeon Clubs in Ecuador or Israel

Comments????


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

sky tx said:


> JEFF--Don't feel bad-Ignore Him-I get at least one from him ever day-maybe 2-I just delete them NOW.He is from Poland?? and I don't Trust them.
> Someone in Poland or the Philippines is makeing Fake rings and selling them on E-Bay.
> How do I know they are FAKE????
> 
> ...


have started deleting all messages, i trust your judgement, thanks ,jeff


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Man this guy is nuts he keeps asking for bands can't we ask someone to remove him lol he has his own thread


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Im starting to feel left out that I didnt get a pm


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Knoc said:


> Im starting to feel left out that I didnt get a pm


give it time.!!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

KNOC--- send him your E-Mail address
Tell him yu have rings to trade
Hubert is his name

[email protected]


Jeff--am I correct?????


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

He asked if I had rings to trade I said yes and gave him my address and said I was waiting patiently for his bands to get here before I sent any his way, needless to say I havent heard back


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pip Logan said:


> He asked if I had rings to trade I said yes and gave him my address and said I was waiting patiently for his bands to get here before I sent any his way, needless to say I havent heard back


don't go giving your address out ... or any other information either.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

There are a lot of people on this site I would trust with my address, but not a newbe that is making a pest of himself. If you feel the need to give some one like that your add, go get a po box.
Dave


----------



## don wiggins (Apr 8, 2011)

Knoc said:


> Im starting to feel left out that I didnt get a pm


I have 3 total posts and he PM'd me. I don't even know what a ring is.
Don


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't think he is smart enough to do anything with ur address he can't even speak English ... I told him to check out his own thread and he said I don't understand


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> don't go giving your address out ... or any other information either.


Its not my real address, I have a persanal address and an address i use for shipping stuff.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Don W----
In the USA we call them Pigeon Bands
In other Parts of the World they call them Pigeon Rings.

We Band Pigeons-------They Ring Pigeons

Hope this helps


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pip Logan said:


> Its not my real address, I have a persanal address and an address i use for shipping stuff.


ok, sorry I was just being mom like....lol...


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> ok, sorry I was just being mom like....lol...


Not a problem, I apriciate it!


----------



## don wiggins (Apr 8, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Don W----
> In the USA we call them Pigeon Bands
> In other Parts of the World they call them Pigeon Rings.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sky Tx,
I guess there are nice people in TX after all.
Don


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Don W

Maybe not NICE--but some of us put up a good "front."


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello to all. Yes I also have a message from him dated April 16th requesting rings.I have not replied to it.Then I noticed that it looked like he visited alot of people on my friends list asking for rings also.I guess he has been busy.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Well......What's the deal with the 'wedding' bands he's asking for?
I told him I didn't have any bands, then he wrote back and asked for 'wedding' bands


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

So far I have only got 2 messages from him today.It must be a KID playing around.
His message today was only a --Question mark----?
I wish John D. would BAN him for Harasiment- I'v been Banned for less .


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

sky tx said:


> So far I have only got 2 messages from him today.It must be a KID playing around.
> His message today was only a --Question mark----?
> I wish John D. would BAN him for Harasiment- I'v been Banned for less .


Not true, ol' boy.

Is this the guy from Poland? We can warn him off if that's so - then if he hassles anyone, we can take action


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

What is ur definition of hassle .. by sending me like 5 messages ??,


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

He keeps pming me.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

maybe we" ALL" need to forward all these messages to John D.. then he can decide if its a hassle deleteing them 2-3 times a day.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Forward a couple of 'em to me and Terry

I won't get to them before morning UK time


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks John!


----------



## mywhitedoves (Jan 13, 2011)

I had 9 yesterday, 1 today.


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

don wiggins said:


> Thanks Sky Tx,
> I guess there are nice people in TX after all.
> Don


Just not at the bedlam games!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I have requested Hubert to stop sending/posting messages about rings.

If anyone gets any more, please forward the message to me.

Thanks


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Arghh he was the only one who messaged me now what, lol.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Someone, somewhere wants a letter from you


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

WOW Jeff
if you REALLY want messages post your E-Mail address
We can fill your inbox within the next 3-4 minutes.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

sky tx said:


> WOW Jeff
> if you REALLY want messages post your E-Mail address
> We can fill your inbox within the next 3-4 minutes.


Now that would be funny kind of like a flash mob but in Message form


----------



## mywhitedoves (Jan 13, 2011)

jeff houghton said:


> Arghh he was the only one who messaged me now what, lol.





John_D said:


> Someone, somewhere wants a letter from you


I'll send you my address if you promise not to ask about bands, rings, hoops, circles, balls, cylinders, eyelets, tubes...


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha yeah I have 4 with ur name on it Haha


----------



## HubertNawrotback (Jan 17, 2012)

You are different and especially shy tx stuck I am not a swindler or a child. and you aren't kind..


----------

